# crabs



## fishingadam95 (Oct 6, 2008)

has anyody been able to get a full bushel of crabs. i'm going this weekend to romancoke and i wanted to see if there are any crabs there


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

If you want crabs, try the Wye River.


----------



## fishingadam95 (Oct 6, 2008)

are there any piers on the river


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*not yet*



sand flea said:


> If you want crabs, try the Wye River.


Still very spotty and you need a boat


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Just saw a crabbing report from the Wye. 2 bushels in 6 hrs.
That was via boat.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*by boat........*

I went out this afternoon and snagged a half bushel in 4 hours. Unless you land on em you aint catching. Two guys 100 yards from me running 1000 feet of line went home with less than a dozen.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Big Rad said:


> I went out this afternoon and snagged a half bushel in 4 hours. Unless you land on em you aint catching. Two guys 100 yards from me running 1000 feet of line went home with less than a dozen.


I go crabbing at a Coast Guard base in MD on a pier. It should be 
about time. I will hopefully be able to check it out.


----------



## UnknownFish (Sep 12, 2007)

instead of using chicken necks and eels for bait, catch some small fish like sunnys or spot and use them for bait, you will have to add a sinker to your hand line to get it to stay down when using fish, crabs dont like rotten bait, if your gonna use chicken necks make sure they are fresh and not frozen, a few of the crabbers that work for us are using razor clams in these lil sacks and putting them on a trot line and doing very well with them, its alot of work to change bait and to put together but it works great. we have 12 crabbers that work for us and we get at least 30-50 bushel a day using the bait i have described, and all 12 of them crab in the choptank.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

So what is the P&S discount price per bushel?


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Talapia said:


> I go crabbing at a Coast Guard base in MD on a pier. It should be
> about time. I will hopefully be able to check it out.


Hey Talapia, did they finish the bridge at the CG base yet???


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Tracker16 said:


> Hey Talapia, did they finish the bridge at the CG base yet???


The one at Curtis Bay? I do not know, I have not got a chance to 
go out there yet.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Talapia said:


> The one at Curtis Bay? I do not know, I have not got a chance to
> go out there yet.


Yeah that's the one I meant. I just called and they said it was open again. Alot of crabs and pearch get caught there if your interested. I don't fish there myself, I just launch my jonboat there. Like I said alot of times the people crabbing on the dock do better than I do going out in my boat. Last year a guy told me he fishes for BIG catfish there at night.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Tracker16 said:


> Yeah that's the one I meant. I just called and they said it was open again. Alot of crabs and pearch get caught there if your interested. I don't fish there myself, I just launch my jonboat there. Like I said alot of times the people crabbing on the dock do better than I do going out in my boat. Last year a guy told me he fishes for BIG catfish there at night.


There are TONS of big catfish there. Know that from personal 
experience and you can catch them in the daytime. Been
fishing and crabbing off that pier for about 20+ years now.
They used to keep paddle boats out there in the summer and we
would rent them and go fish the wooden piling with grass shrimp.
We would load up on huge white perch. That pier is great for
crabbing. Used to be even better about 10 years ago. We used
to fill bushels up in a few hours.


----------



## richardbb85 (Apr 18, 2009)

is PLO good for crabbing these days?


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

richardbb85 said:


> is PLO good for crabbing these days?


Was at PLO last weekend from sat 5:30pm to 630am Sunday. They were KILLING them! Crabs were all over the surface of the water. Many small ones, but some big ones in there too. All you needed was a net with a long handle. We had a good time watching the guys climb over the railing, and go up under the pier on the pilings. They were the only ones out there getting any action.


----------



## Outrigger (Nov 6, 2006)

A buddy of mine just returned from a weeklong stay at the Cherrystone Campground on the eastern shore and he boasted that they dined on heaping platefuls of spicey blue crabs every night...they rented rowboats(?) and hand-lined weighted chicken necks not too far off the docks...he mentioned crabbers from the docks were doing just as well.


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

*wye river*

where is this crab ground Wye river and how to get there


----------



## 30ManStan (May 20, 2006)

Went today, private pier in the South River. Crabs are thick, caught 34 in 5 hours on chicken necks, just about all of them needed the 5 1/4" stick laid down on them. They are small but the action was non-stop on a falling tide. I caught more immature females than males today, which is a first for me. The small crabs are in there in huge numbers. I caught about 150 crabs today.


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

Again where is this River


----------



## fishingfoyellows (Dec 25, 2008)

if u kno how to get to wye mills its right down the road juss keep going till u hit a dead end which is the wye river. there should be boats and ppl there.


----------



## 30ManStan (May 20, 2006)

Went today, same joint, South River. Lots of larger crabs today, didn't count but my pot is about full, must be nearly 4 dozen, didn't have to measure too many today. A guy with a trot line working in front of me was nailing them big time, he packed up by 9 am. These crabs are not jumbos, but very edible. My buddy went out for crabs Monday night, he paid $52 a dozen mediums? WTF? Not me, bros. I'll get a pound of Venezuelan blue claw meat for 12.99 at Shoppers before I pony up $52 for mediums. As long as there are people who will pay it, the prices will never come down.

I talked to a crabber and he said he's getting $80 a bushel for mixed crabs and #1s are $100 to him. I can't understand how mediums work out to $52 a dozen. A sucker is born every minute you know.

Stan


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Crab pot floats!!!!!!*

What color is most visible? Thanks.


----------

